# Campsite/Parking near Dover



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi All. Were off to Euro Disney again on 23/12/10. The ferry we are catching is at 11ish. I was wondering if there was somewhere near Dover where I could arrive the night before and park so I dont need to get the children up at 4 in the morning as im from Birmingham. On my last visit I filled up at the service station just before the Dover exit and im sure I read early arrivals. Does anybody know if I could stay there the night. Many thanks.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Might be noisy for the children there.
Marine Parade is OK but same problem.
Canterbury Park and Ride New Dover Road £2.50 for the night and 20 mins from Dover sounds better as it is very quiet at night.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

locovan said:


> Might be noisy for the children there.
> Marine Parade is OK but same problem.
> Canterbury Park and Ride New Dover Road £2.50 for the night and 20 mins from Dover sounds better as it is very quiet at night.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695


Do make sure you arrive at least one hour before the last bus leaves.

If anyone finds themselves unable to get into the ODR P + R, ring me (07860 591887). I only live 5 mins away from the P + R and I can direct you to a quiet layby that is nearby.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Err Peggy darling you have that around the wrong way


* Monday to Saturday, 7am to 7:30pm
* Buses run approximately every 8 minutes from the site.


Please note that the entry barriers will lock one hour AFTER the last bus leaves so thats 8.30 ish but the exit barriers will still operate provided that you have a validated ticket
And there is to be extended hours during the lead up to the Xmas


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Well spotted Mavis!!!!!!

Not quite sure what time the last bus from the P + R leaves for the city during the winter months.

As Mavis says there is a different timetable leading up to Christmas.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Invicta said:


> Well spotted Mavis!!!!!!
> 
> Not quite sure what time the last bus from the P + R leaves for the city during the winter months.
> 
> As Mavis says there is a different timetable leading up to Christmas.


Hi Peggy 7.30pm is the last one back to the Park and then they shut at 8.30pm but we found in the Summer that was nearer to 9pm as there were a lot of cars that went off later.

Keep your eyes out for the Xmas times.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Marine Parade works for us and we have never found it noisy. Parking charges apply after 0900 hrs in the morning but cheap.
Alternatively you can overnight by the Dover Patrol monument with a view over the cliffs.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507356

We use this on our return as we linger in the morning
Both are good


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raf,

Reading your post you say:

*"On my last visit I filled up at the service station just before the Dover exit and im sure I read early arrivals"*

Don't fill up in Dover, fill up in Calais its a little bit cheaper :wink:

Frank
fdhadi


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Where is Marine Parade? Also can I stay overnight in the service station just before Dover. I just want somewhere as close as possible to the ferry.

And thanks for the advise Frank. I will definately fill up at Calais this time round. Last time I went they had the strikes so I had no choice but to fill up here. Any advice from someone who supports my beloved Liverpool is always appreciated.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Raf said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Where is Marine Parade? Also can I stay overnight in the service station just before Dover. I just want somewhere as close as possible to the ferry.
> 
> And thanks for the advise Frank. I will definately fill up at Calais this time round. Last time I went they had the strikes so I had no choice but to fill up here. Any advice from someone who supports my beloved Liverpool is always appreciated.


Here it is:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Marine Parade parking is very easy to find but look carefully for the entrance which is not so obvious. For exit you may have to double back on yourself when you reach the main road and go to the nearest roundabout but you could not be nearer the docks.
Alan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

When you stay at Marine Parade do you know about shopping at De Bradley Wharf its in the next row and is a great shopping trip.

http://www.debradelei-dover.co.uk/


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good restaurant just round the corner as well - Cullins Yard, in Cambridge Terrace


----------

